# Karaoke



## ElGreco (May 26, 2001)

Not only an OSX-Feature - more QT!!

But still... to any of you who didnt know, you can simply open any ".kar" file found in the net to sing Karaoke to MIDI-Music. It's working great - especially with a big screen or one of the new iBooks that can be connected to your TV-Set. Sure it will be a gag on my next party - interested to see which of my friends could be an unknown talent!!! 

Only problem: Text shows on the screen, when you should be singing it. This is confusing when your not familiar with the lyrics of a song. It should show up one or two seconds earlier. Is there a hack available in the net?

Greco


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 26, 2001)

I am tottaly untalented, that is why I spin the tunes and dont sing, but do .kar files have the lyrics as well as the MIDI music ? lol ... (I will sing in my soundproof room so no one can hear me  )


Admiral


----------



## ElGreco (May 26, 2001)

They do... and that is the great thing about .kar files.

They not only include the lyrics - it even changes colour when it comes to singing!

Greco


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 28, 2001)

I LOVE IT!!!


downloaded some files and started using it 



Admiral
--> sex bomb sex bomb, you're a sex boooooomb    LOL <--


----------



## Murderer909 (May 30, 2001)

Where can you get the kar files? Sounds cool!


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 31, 2001)

There are a whole bunch of sites out there.
The best way I guess is to go onto yahoo, and search for "song name" (space) .kar, or if you are trying to find a whole bunch of em from an artist "artist name" (space) .kar


----------

